# First memory



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

My first memory was when my sister broke her arm back in 2002, I was 2 at the time


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

I broke my plate when I was about 2-3 years old. I thought since "my plate" broke, I won't have in what to eat anymore


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

My earliest memories were when i celebrated my 2 years old birthday party at PDS School,my mother cut the cake on 8th December 1999 and the earliest computer that i used was CRT monitor which was running Windows 98 SE.And i celebrated my birthday party at the age of 3 at home before my friend left Brunei on 8th December 2000 and 9/11 happened.A few days before 9/11 happened(1st September 2001),i enrolled for Kindergarten 1.When 9/11 happened,not only have i heard the explosion on the tv when i was sleeping because my parents were watching the news,a day after happened,i watched the 9/11 news on the computer and newspaper because i saw the picture of 9/11 on my father's computer/newspaper


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I was about...4?

I was standing in the play room at the research center ( I love that I can say that. Sound like some tropey Marvel character) standing alone, in the corner watching the other kids crawl around in a couch fort.

One with tubes in his nose-like all of them-came up to me.

Him: Hi! Do you want to play with us?
Me: No.
Him: Oh. Why?
Me: Because you look stupid.
Him:...oh, my nose tubes?
Me: Yeah, you all look stupid with those things.
Him: Wait, why don't you have them?
Me:...because I don't want to look stupid.
Him: ..but they make it so we can take our meds and not throw up.
Me: I don't need that.
Him: Really?! It doesn't make you sick?!
Me: Yeah it does but if I cheat now I wont be able to handle it later.
Him: ...ooooh...okay bye!

Yeah, I was a very weird kid.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

3 years old i remembered crashing my legs with broken bottle


----------



## Rhudz (Jun 29, 2017)

my 3rd birthday in April 19th 1997 it was quite vague but I still remember playing in the sand box and riding around in a wagon my dad was pulling


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

I was born in '98 and while it's quite vague, my first memory was watching the 9/11 news reports on the TV. Dad was watching it in the morning with me and left it on when he went out to work. I remember watching some of the same scenes over and over. Dad came home that evening and mentally slapped himself when he found that I was still watching it. 

He told me a few years ago that he was afraid that I was going to be mentally affected by that. News channels didn't hide extremely distressing images as much as they do now.

I don't think it has affected me but who knows? The subconscious works in mysterious ways XD


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

ElusiveFeather said:


> I was born in '98 and while it's quite vague, my first memory was watching the 9/11 news reports on the TV. Dad was watching it in the morning with me and left it on when he went out to work. I remember watching some of the same scenes over and over. Dad came home that evening and mentally slapped himself when he found that I was still watching it.
> 
> He told me a few years ago that he was afraid that I was going to be mentally affected by that. News channels didn't hide extremely distressing images as much as they do now.
> 
> I don't think it has affected me but who knows? The subconscious works in mysterious ways XD


Your mum should have turned it off


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't know how old I was. I just know that when I was born, there were complications --I turned dark blue and I almost asphyxiated. My mom and dad said I was rushed to the NICU immediately and that I almost died; I teetered on the brink of life and death and there was nothing they could do but be helpless spectators. I don't know how long I was in the NICU, but I managed to pull through. Apparently, it was touch and go for a while. Anyway... my earliest memory is of me being in a crib; lying on my back with my eyes towards the ceiling. I distinctly remember the presence of an adult hovering over me, as if they were trying to console me as I cried. I also remember the room and my surrounding being very dim; almost as if I was peering through a 20% heavily tinted window.

It turns out that the doctors were too busy trying to save my life that they didn't find time to circumcise me. My mom and dad, both being Protestant Christians, wanted it done right away. When my health stabilized and there was no indication that my life was in any further danger, they underwent the procedure. I'm assuming at this point that I remember that particular instant of my life because the searing pain had to have been a leading/driving factor. I don't remember being in pain, but the fact that I remember the incident... I must of been in a lot of it.


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Longaotian00 said:


> Your mum should have turned it off


I agree but my mum is mentally ill and was in huge denial at that time. She kept going off her meds so she wasn't altogether there. My dad forced her to go to hospital later that year (which apparently is illegal in this country because for some stupid reason, the ill person has to admit themselves but my dad felt compelled to)


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

My first memory was playing Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on the Nintendo 64. I was three years old. I broke the N64 later that day


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

WiiFan said:


> My first memory was playing Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on the Nintendo 64. I was three years old. I broke the N64 later that day


Oh wow! Rip. Funny first memory though, I always used to play that game on the N64 aswell, except that was when I was 7.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

I was at the bottom of the stairs in my house, I was staring towards the top of the stairs. after that I don't remember, I think my mom walked in from the bedroom... My guess is she picked me up and I must-have fell asleep in her arms, because I don't remember. Next part I'm in the car (the gravel road probably woke me up) and we're going to my aunt's house to give then a dog or something. We got there and that's it.(I think I fell asleep again because the car stopped)


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I was eating at a Chinese restaurant with my family when I was around two years old.


----------

